# Hillbilly's



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

Two Hillbillies in Arkansas were having the blue plate special (Road Kill) at their favorite diner, when they heard this awful choking sound. They turned around to see a lady, a few bar stools down, turning blue from wolfing down a burger too fast. The first hillbilly said to the other, "Think we otta' hep?" "I reckon," said the second hillbilly. 

The first hillbilly got up and walked over to the lady and asked, "Kin yew breathe?" 

She shook her head no. 

"Kin yew talk?" he asked. 

She again shook her head no. 

With that he helped her to her feet, lifted up her skirt and licked her on the butt. She was so shocked, she coughed up the obstruction and began to breathe, with great relief. The first hillbilly turned back to his friend and said, "Funny how that there Hind Lick Maneuver works ever'time".


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 29, 2005)

HaHa!!! Nice.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2005)

very nice


----------

